# DIY flexible sanding blocks?



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone have a go at making hook and loop sanding blocks? 

Thanks


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

I sometimes use high density packing foam to wrap wet&dry paper around. Hook&loop stuff always goes on my DA, not hand.


----------

